# Any job clock users out there?



## Jack Henry

I looked into the Jobclock system and know a few guys who use it. Overall they say it works ok, and is better than using hand written time cards, but they don't seem too excited about it. I have found a better system from a company called TimePilot. I use their Extreme clock which is designed for contractors. So far, I'm very happy with it. It was very easy to set up and use, especially since it doesn't require a Palm Pilot to download the data, just a USB thumb drive. And it cost much less than the Jobclock. You can find it at their site, as well as TimeClockOutlet.com and TimeClockExpress.com.


----------



## George Z

I know this is an old thread,
I thought I would share our recent experience.
We just started using http://www.tsheets.com/
It is simple, affordable and it works good!
Three job managers have iphones, so everyone signs in and signs out 
at the job they are supposed to be in. 
At any time you can see who is working where.
You can also sign in different ways too.
It syncs with Quickbooks, or you get a report.

This age of cloud computing, using hardware/software for something as simple
shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

George, when the pricing says, Per User.....Do they mean per employee signing in?

Ed



PlatinumBusinessFreelancer$100 per month
(+$5 per user)

Free 7 day trial$20 per month
(+$5 per user)

Free 7 day trial$10 per month
(Limit 1 user)

Free 7 day trial


----------



## George Z

Yes, per month.

We have the "Business" version.
Every employee is a user.
The job codes are pre-entered
All employees are pre-entered and sign in or out with their login information.
and choose the jobsite from a drop-down menu.
It is still so much simpler than hunting time sheets.


----------



## kevins9999

George, 

Thanks for turning me on to tsheets! It's exactly what I've been looking for. How is it working out for you?

I want our field guys to use the supervisor's phone to clock-in. They need to pick the job / task... which tsheets handles really well on the web browser, but not-so-well on the mobile version. (We're on Verizon so we can't use the iphone... the iphone interface is perfect...)

The regular mobile phone interface only has one drop-down menu, so when you try to pick job & task, it's all merged on one line and impossible to read... you'd also have to scroll through every task for every job to get to your job and task... so that part isn't so good.

I spoke with someone from tsheets today, and they're going to see if they can modify the mobile web interface to allow an employee to first pick a job, then pick a task.. which would be perfect. If they can do that then I think tsheets is a no-brainer for anyone with guys in the field. Their new quicbooks interface is perfect, and the ability to log-in and see what everyone is doing in real-time is extremely cool. Hopefully they can make the mobile browser work...


----------



## George Z

What about using Jott

We have three iphones on the field. All projects are easy to get to
with the drop-down menu. It works great!
What about one of those small netbooks with an internet card?

Tech support has been great, I think they will help you with a solution.
Just one observation:

Somehow all 8 hour shifts appear as 7.34 or 7.36 or 7.21 ....shifts.
Payroll by the second. How more fair would it need to be?

$5 per registered employee a month. That pays the first day of the month.
It is also a great tool for staying on budget. You can create an instant report on the jobsite.


----------



## denick

My question is if your employee is at home in bed and he calls in that he is on the job. How do you know it?


----------



## George Z

An iPhone per job manager, which is a nice perk for them anyway.
It is rare to have unsupervised jobs.
Also if hours recorded don't meet budget we treat it like a big problem.
And our painters will never do that.


----------



## kevins9999

The T-Sheets folks are super-cool. They're making a new mobile phone interface that separates all of the job codes... AND lets a supervisor clock workers in and out without logging out and logging back in as that worker. We're testing it this week.


----------



## Florida GC

*FOR SALE Job Clocks*

We used them & they worked great, we have changed to pure CM and have only salaried employees. 

We have almost new 8 Palms, Clocks & Fobs for sale at half retail price.

Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## hct scott

Sorry for the Resurrection, but I thought it better than starting a new thread

I'm ready to pull the trigger on the jobclock setup, and thought I might check in to see if anyone has any new opinions. At the last minute, after reading Jack Henry's recommendation, I am also looking at the TimePilot. Right now, we're planning for 2 job sites and 6 employees. However, with all the advertising $$ we've been spending, we're hoping to double that in the coming months.

The jobclock has gotten away from the Palm device, and is now selling a dedicated "FastTracker Pro" collection device. Although, I'll admit, it seems much easier to use the USB flash drive that the TimePilot utilizes to collect the data. It doesn't benefit me (Iphone), but, jobclock has an option to collect the data with a Blackberry device, and they claim to be working on Android as well. For my setup, JC = a little over $2k, and TP = $1100. Heck, they both offer 30 day money back guarantees, I'll put one system on each jobsite for a month..... 

So, any new advice? - thanks for the help


----------



## Rickguy

cmec said:


> Bought one 2 years ago for davis bacon work , So that no one could question our hours, looked at how to set it up talked to my guys we all felt it was a pain in the a-- , How much has your production increased or man hours decreased ?, If I start watching them with a microscope its probable I will get screwed when I am not looking.


I started using mine for a large cost plus job. the owners were clocking the guys in and out with a stop watch, I got the same push back from the guys and had to let a few of them go (the guys that cheat 15 mins in the morning and 15 min here or there-by the way thats stealing!!)
the system has saved me 10s of thousands of dollars since we have put it to use.


----------

